# top rated battery



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I recently purchased a 16 ft. v-aluminum lund boat so I am back in the gigging game!!! My question is what deep cycle battery do you recommend to run my lights. Thanks for any comments fellas!!!

Deadeye


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I run exide deep cycles and they work great. I had some optima deep cycles and they wouldn't last as long as the exides.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Flounderslayerman, what store would have that battery, auto part store, westmarine, etc. Thanks, and how much is it for a 29 series.

Thanks again,
deadeye


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Up here by me, all the tournament Bass fisherman are running Deka Batteries in there boats.

Kevin


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a friend pick them up for. Not sure where he got them. Stay away from west marine there batteries are over priced. The group 29 are harder to find then the 27 or 31. I paid a 100 bucks for the Group 31 batteries I have. The price you pay depends on the type agm, gell, or flooded lead cell which is your stnd battery. Tractor Supply had some really good prices on deep cycle batteries last time I was in there.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

have had optima, exide, deka. +/- on all of them; key was the battery tender when back ashore and reserve capacity (120-180 mins). had some friends back on the Lant side that use a solar-trickle charger when they hot-swapped during tournies.

you can get some good deals online, however ground shipping only.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I"ve had great luck with Interstate (store in Milton). They often have blems and remans for about $30 (as of a couple years ago), and I've had 2 of them. Never had a problem, and about $70 cheaper.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

I use a Duralast (had it for 3 yrs)...I got one w/ 210 reserve amp hours...It has never let me down and I use electrics eclusively...no gas motor...it'll run me 6-7 hrs. using this same battery for both bow & stern electric motors....it'll fully recharge in about 24 hrs.

When I need a new one..I'l buy the same type/size.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I think I am going with a everlast maxx group 29 at walmart. I used one in 09,10, and 11 it did just find, 845 cranking amps. Thanks.

deadeye


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I use the group 29 from walmart and have had good results.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Years ago I was told the best battery was the battery that weighed the most (size for size). 
With the various different construction types, most likely not true any more.


----------



## davetnrmm103 (May 23, 2012)

Nearly all batteries are made or remaned by interstate these days. Just get one off the shelf that has no dust on it.


----------

